# OK Go - Here it Goes Again **Wow!**



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2008)

[video=youtube;pv5zWaTEVkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv5zWaTEVkI[/video]


----------



## ChristianTrader (Dec 22, 2008)

I wonder how many takes, that took.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2008)

I was wondering the exact same thing.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 22, 2008)

Is that how Baryshnikov works out?


----------



## Beoga (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah that is a great video! Pretty good song too.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2008)

Very cool.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow is right. Perhaps one of the most original music video's I've seen in awhile.


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 23, 2008)

That's one of my all time favorites and I've had in bookmarked on my iPhone since I got it.

They did that live on one of those MTV special awards programs. However many times they practiced it I have no idea, but that video is shot in one take. Amazing!

-----Added 12/23/2008 at 07:08:56 EST-----

They got famous as the result of their first 'one take' video of their song "A Million Ways". Both videos were choreographed by the lead singer's sister out in the back yard. In the first video the bass player lip syncs the entire song which is funny because he is not the singer on that song.


[video=youtube;RbdbVhBGETQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdbVhBGETQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 23, 2008)

Impressive choreography, synchronized and all. Nice!


----------

